# Waterfowl training



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

How long will he be gone?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I have not sent any of mine away for training, but I do day-train with a pro in the summer that many of my friends who are not comfortable they can do basics thoroughly use. The dogs all love her, and love being there because they get to have birds every day!! If you feel comfortable with the trainer you chose and the training program used by them, then your baby is probably having the time of his life!


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

He will be gone for 3 months. It's been 2 weeks since he's started. It's our first GR and we've never had a dog professionally trained. My husband hunts so I really pushed the training idea because I keep reading how they are happiest when they have a "job" to do. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, he will love it--mine start bouncing when the training bag or shotguns come out. They are very sad that we are stuck in Canada for March Break, rather than down in Alabama training. Your husband will also so appreciate having a dog with a good training foundation when they do go hunting. A well trained dog is worth its weight in gold in the blind. They can recover birds that would otherwise be hopeless irretrievable.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The dogs love the work. I would just make sure that I had the pro tell me exactly what commands are used.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I know that Sandie likes the owners to come out for several days of training when the dog is ready to go home so that they can run the dog and she can work on getting them up to speed with commands and hand signals, and she also encourages owners to come back regularly for day training so that they maintain their training standards. She will sometimes have people run her "big dogs" so they get a feel for handling with a dog that is pretty bomb proof. So she works on the handler as well as the dog. Hopefully with your regular scheduled days with the trainer this will be part of what you work on.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

T&G said:


> He will be gone for 3 months. It's been 2 weeks since he's started. It's our first GR and we've never had a dog professionally trained. My husband hunts so *I really pushed the training idea *because I keep reading how they are happiest when they have a "job" to do.


What a great looking dog. Sounds like your husband is a lucky man in many regards.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

So I have no experience with sending dogs to pros. BUT, that is the CUTEST first day of school picture I've ever seen. Love it!!!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Cute picture is right.

BTW, mlopez, does your dog take a step or two into the water before launching? Mine does and your photo looks like it.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

gdgli said:


> Cute picture is right.
> 
> BTW, mlopez, does your dog take a step or two into the water before launching? Mine does and your photo looks like it.


Hehe, yes, he does. These were fun bumpers, and he has a habit of running out and not launching until the bumper hits the water.


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for all of the input! We go this afternoon to start our training, ha! I'm excited to see how far Hunter has progressed already! I'm also excited to learn the commands since I've never had a trained bird dog before  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

We went to train with him today! He is getting so big! He did really well. It's neat to see how capable they are. The trainer did say Hunter would be the leader if he was in a pack. The pretty much means he's strong willed and stubborn :/ He likes Hunter and Hunter loves it there! 

My husband working with him on holding the bird until the command to drop.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

Back again! Today was our second training session with Hunter. He has improved so much! He's got his little bossy puppy hormones raging so he was a little stubborn, but he did great! Can't wait until next session!!!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

T&G said:


> Back again! Today was our second training session with Hunter. He has improved so much! He's got his little bossy puppy hormones raging so he was a little stubborn, but he did great! Can't wait until next session!!!
> View attachment 166866


What great picture. Looks like he's having a blast!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

He looks great!!! I'm sure he is having a great time.


----------

